# You never know until you go!!!!!!!



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

I had brothers Allen and Brad T. today. Since Mother Nature decided to dish out sleet and snow and 2 days of sub 30 degrees, I figured it would be best that we fish the latter part of the day. We started fishing around 11 am. Water was 45 and the air was 48, over cast, light drizzle and N wind at 15. Yes freek ' N Burrrrr. With all that being said we had a hell of a day. Released 2 solid fish early on but our best bite came an hour before dark.

I still have a few open dates this spring.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*more pics*

pics


----------

